# Problem mit Cron unter Debian



## matzseesi (17. März 2006)

Hi Leute

Ja, wieder mal ein Problem mit den Cronjobs.
Ich habe auf meinem Linux Rechner Awstats installiert und das funktioniert soweit auch einwandfrei wenn ich das Update händisch auslöse. Sobald ich das aber automatisiert erledigen möchte funktioniert es nicht mehr.

Ich habe es mit crontab -e versucht und eingetragen! -> nichts
Habe ein File in /etc/cron.d hineingelegt  -> nichts
und auch noch die Zeile in die Datei /etc/crontab eingefügt!

es handelt sich um folgende Zeile: 


```
*/5 *   * * *   root    /var/www/www-data/awstats/tools/awstats_updateall.pl now -awstatsprog=/var/www/www-data/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bn/awstats.pl
```

Diese Zeile sollte doch bewirken dass alle 5 Minuten das Perl Programm awstats_updateall.pl ausgeführt wird und dann meine Statistik aktualisiert! Funktioniert prächtig wenn ich genau den Pfad der oben steht eingebe und Enter drücke nur nicht über cron! WARUM?

Achja nochwas!
Wenn ich mit ps ax | grep cron nachschaue ob Cron läuft => das tut es...


Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Danke

Gruß Matthias

PS: ich weiß dass 5 Minuten recht häufig ist aber zum testen ist es feiner!
PPS: Die logfile /var/log/syslog spuckt mir auch nichts merkwürdiges aus.
PPPS: chmod von awstats_updateall.pl wurde auch schon auf 777 gesetzt (was nicht notwendig sein sollte)


----------



## matzseesi (19. März 2006)

Hat keiner eine Idee oder fehlen noch Angaben?

Gruß Matthias


----------

